# hotspot shield, wtf is it doing.



## foxmusk (Nov 24, 2009)

okay, so i downloaded Hotspot shield so i could bypass the school filter for a project i was working on. and, i like it so i'm keeping it. but, what is this thing it's doing?

http://i47.tinypic.com/oavogl.jpg

that long line of bars to the left of the words HOTSPOT SHIELD. they're slowly getting longer and pushing things to the right.

can i clear them?


----------



## Azbulldog (Nov 24, 2009)

If they're anything like the separators for bookmarks, you should be able to right click them and click delete. That could take a minute or two though.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 24, 2009)

no, you can't click them. :c


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 24, 2009)

Does your school not already provide a secure network for you?  Pretty lame that you have to resort to that sorta thing. :/  I also question the validity of it - yes having encrypted traffic is best, but do you trust the people who are managing the other end?  Seems fishy that people would just offer that service for nothing. :/


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 24, 2009)

Well you're obviously using Windurr's Vista.  That's a big problem.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 25, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Does your school not already provide a secure network for you?  Pretty lame that you have to resort to that sorta thing. :/  I also question the validity of it - yes having encrypted traffic is best, but do you trust the people who are managing the other end?  Seems fishy that people would just offer that service for nothing. :/



it's to get around the block :v you can't access, like, ANY website with a school block.

except furaffinity. it's...strangely not blocked...


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 25, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> it's to get around the block :v you can't access, like, ANY website with a school block.
> 
> except furaffinity. it's...strangely not blocked...



Wow... again, kinda odd - I work at a major Canadian university, and the policy here is to _*not*_ block site access.  We don't believe in censoring the web.  Sad that you have to resort to such tactics. :/


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 25, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> it's to get around the block :v you can't access, like, ANY website with a school block.
> 
> except furaffinity. it's...strangely not blocked...



e68.com rates the *.furaffinity.net domain as a porn site by default.  Therefore, someone on your school's admin team or IT team is a furry.


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 25, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> e68.com rates the *.furaffinity.net domain as a porn site by default.  Therefore, someone on your school's admin team or IT team is a furry.



Psh... since when are high-ranking network security people furries?  Oh... wait...


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm all for porn ^^


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 26, 2009)

i'm all for porn too, but i still need to get other things too :v


----------

